# Harvest Question



## DiamondJim420 (Jun 11, 2012)

When you harvest, do you harvest the whole plant at once?  Or do you harvest one bud at a time over several days as they develop amber trichomes?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 11, 2012)

some peeps with big fat tall plants will harvest top limbs and let the lowers bake a bit longer till they are just right---others will harvest a whole plant (me most of the time) at the same time


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 11, 2012)

Cuttem guttem and stuffem all to once but thats me. Hope yual harvest well friend.

BWD


----------



## Roddy (Jun 12, 2012)

Experiment and see how it goes, if the bottom buds aren't amber, that is...


----------

